# Do u really need to take a training class



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel my Clifford is a pretty well behaved pup. I don't mind if he doesn't sit on comand, come, heel, or do tricks. I really just want him potty trained, and to learn what no no means. He has been very easy to train, and I do know I could train him on my own, but want to know if down the road it would be something necessary to do to avoid behavioral issues. He knows who the pack leader is "Me" and follows me everywhere, and listens very well. Do u all send yours to trainers, training classes, or do it yourself?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is a puppy school drop out :blush: There was a Jack Russell and Westie who acted as though Sassy wasn't even there and would literally walk over the top of her. I spoke with the girl who conducted the classes and during the 3rd class it was still happening. I promptly picked Sassy up and went to the manager and asked for a refund. I took the knowledge we had learned in the classes and taught her myself.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Training is not only important, but it is a great bonding tool. And, you may not necessarily want a dog that does tricks, but you DO want him to understand certain commands in an emergency (COME STOP to name two). You can accomplish this by reading books on training, or by enrolling in a training class. Another bonus of a training class is the socialization, which is very, very important.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do it myself, but make a point to get all of my puppies into training class. Here's my rationale about how I train my dogs:

1. All dogs, no matter their size, should know basic manners of sit, down, walking nicely on a leash, and a recall (for safety reasons). Your dog will likely need to be handled by veterinary staff, groomers, or a petsitter at some point in its life. A dog who has some basic manners is much better equiped to handle new situations. Instead of yanking you all over the place or jumping around, your dog can sit and relax. Also, not all people like to be jumped on by dogs, even little dogs. Having your dog simply be able to sit can make a much nicer meet-and-greet. It is considerate to other people and other dogs that your dog be well behaved in public. I don't want a 50 lbs dog running up to my Maltese...and I don't want an unruly 4 lbs Maltese running up to my dog either! 

2. Socialization! Getting puppies out in new places with new people and new dogs is a great way to make them easily adjustable to new situations (like going to the vet, groomer, or even shopping with you). It is important that dogs learn a positive way to interact with people and animals out in public. 

3. Trouble-shooting. Even dog trainers will go to seminars and consult colleagues to learn knew approaches. If you are having trouble with anything (from biting to getting your dog to allow brushing to potty training), your trainer in class is a great resource. They've gotten to know you and your dog and can give you advice to your specific situation. 

4. Classes are good for your relationship! Training classes are one of the tools we can use to build a positive relationship with our dogs and encourage them to look to us for guidance. 

Soda Pop is over 2 years old and we are in obedience class! A bit more advanced (for competition), but it is still a fun activity for us and keeps me closely bonded to Soda while having a dog who listens to me enthusiastically. People are pleasantly surprised to meet a small dog with polite manners.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Sassy is a puppy school drop out :blush: There was a Jack Russell and Westie who acted as though Sassy wasn't even there and would literally walk over the top of her. I spoke with the girl who conducted the classes and during the 3rd class it was still happening. I promptly picked Sassy up and went to the manager and asked for a refund. I took the knowledge we had learned in the classes and taught her myself.[/B]


Hey Bonnie, I read a thread of yours on biting. What did u guys end up doing with the biting issue. Also, before I had Clifford, I owned two scottish terriers (which was a bad situation). I had them professionally trained, socialized, and potty trained, but they still had a horrible biting habit at others, so out the door they went. I have a two and three year old, and my husband said they have to go. Clifford though is the right breed and such a good little boy towards my girls. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=514135
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you might have me confused with someone else (you're quoting Pat's reply but directing your comment to me, that's why I'm answering you!). Bonnie has never bitten anyone. I did, however, reply to someone whose dog has bitten several people. I told her to consult a behaviorist.

Personally, I think since you feel you had to give away your other dogs, you should make training a high priority, especially with young children in the house.

Good luck. 

PS-training is also excellent mental stimulation for our babies. And as I said, and JMM said, it's a great bonding tool. I know that my relationship with Bonnie strengthened during our training classes.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Bonnie, I hit the wrong reply, and sorry for getting you confused with someone else. Also, I didn't fail with my last pups at all, they turned too aggressive with my kids, and my husband gave me no choice, not mine. Sorry but my kids do come first.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Sorry Bonnie, I hit the wrong reply, and sorry for getting you confused with someone else. Also, I didn't fail with my last pups at all, they turned too aggressive with my kids, and my husband gave me no choice, not mine. Sorry but my kids do come first.[/B]


I would go to training--if, for anything, to be preventative and set yourself up for success in the future and for the interaction that your new malt has with your children. As JMM said, it's a whole lot more than teaching them tricks. I think you'll need all the help you can get with a 2 & 3 yr old in the house! And I say that as a mom of two girls ages 5 & 8.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=514190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I agree, glad u understand. I will look into a class.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=514206
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, its funny. My kids are more into our cat then Clifford, which I thought was funny. I also wanted to say that my kids do respect all animals and are always under my supervision with our pets.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Speaking of training, since that's what this thread is about, can you do it at any age, or is 2 years too late? I'm asking this of those who actually know for sure and have used professional training. Coco knows to sit and sort of knows to come. She comes to me in the house when I ask if she wants to go out, etc. I rarely let her off leash, and when she has gotten out by accident, after her first 6 months, she has stopped when I said to come or when I say sit. I'm just not totally sure of the BIG what if's. We took our Cairn to training, and we both believe the trainer must have somehow abused her, as she was very aloof after being with the trainer--just really different, so I've been a bit put off by trainers. I know there are bad and good, but this person was recommended by our vet at the time. So, is 2 years too late to do the training WITH the trainer?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Train and board situations are not ideal. The problem is the dog learns to do the behavior for the trainer and then comes home and has not generalized the behavior to home or to you! The ideal situation is for you to work with your dog under the guidance of a trainer. You can do this either in a class or in private sessions (at a training center or in your own home). No dog is too old to learn. I've worked with rescues into their teens who came to new homes and needed some help. In fact, learning is a lot of fun for dogs (they get cookies and praise...what could be better?!).


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I firmly believe in obedience training above all else. It is a great bonding tool. It is also for our babies safety. I do my own training tho.

We just had an incident in our own yard yesterday. I had Zippy on a leash walking her. I could have snapped her up at a seconds notice if needed. My older maltese (age 11) was also out with us and has great difficulty hearing. He does however understand most hand signals. I heard a dog at a distance, looked up at what appeared to be something in the form of a very sturdy dog that looked like it might be a pit bull or mix. I firmly told Zippy to come and motioned to the male. There was no hesitation...we were in the house and safe in no time. Zippy, who can be a rambunctious little something knows that when I say come, she doesn't get a second chance, just pranced right along with us without a problem. Now Zippy's discipline when I say NO, is what is fondly known at our house as "the Zippy NO NO bottle" with cold tap water. Usually, I just have to show it to her...'nuff said lol.

They need boundaries and consistency. They love knowing they are pleasing us.

I don't know what the policies are on training classes, but hopefully they are dealing with animals who have had their shots and are healthy. I have a sister who has dogs and a friend as well. We let our dogs play together on occasion plus I have a golden retriever who is my "Zippy sitter", and I def don't pay her enough lol.

Good luck to you!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Mary Ann, I don't think two years of age is too late. I went through training with my Golden Retriever when she was two. I'm a believer in the earlier the better with training, but I wouldn't think it would ever be to late unless there's a health issue which would prevent the training.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i think it all depends on time. i have alot of time to spend with cosmo and even though he is my first dog i have found him very easy to train. from the potty training he has learned that 'good boy' means he has done something to please me as it used to be accompanied with a small piece of treat. although i used this everytime he went to the bathroom outside it can be used for other things now. he understands sit, NO, and 'go get a toy'. repetition is the key. but you have to have patient and be consistent. im lucky because i only work a couple of hours in the morning but if you dont have too much time training classes work well as they can teach quicker what you can do at home. my gran takes all her puppies (shes a breeder of spaniels) to class just because she likes the social aspect and also with more than one dog it can be difficult in the home. i guess with maltese being so small and controllable with the harness outside as long as they know the basics you'll be fine. our rottweiler went to an intense training school for 2 weeks as a pup but mainly because if not trained extremely well you can have a problem on your hands! hope this helps. x :thumbsup:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I have done the training myself but would not hesitate to take classes or get private instruction if doing it on my own had not worked. Aside from the reasons allready mentioned--just like I wouldn't intentionally raise a human brat I wouldn't raise a dog without teaching some good dog "manners" and all the important obedience commands. As far as learning tricks those are a good acrivity for the dog's brain and fun for both human and dog. I reward for good behavior not simply because they are cute and live with me. Start out expecting more of your dog not less as he/she will be a member of your family for many years to come-- and who wants an ill mannered family member if they can help it?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I took Wolfie to a 'Small Dog' beginning class at an SPCA.

Most of the dogs were bigger, around 17 pounds. There was one other toy size (a chihuahua) but it was very snappy and Wolfie was overwhelmed by her at play time at the end of the class. He mostly liked a dog who very much resembled his poodle brother.

It was okay but not nearly as good as the courses I have done with other dogs I have had (who went to all size classes elsewhere).

My breeder told me to take him to a small dog class though and there were not a lot to choose from.

Wolfie has a LOT of work to do!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I long for dog training to become available in my area!!!!!!! rayer: 

We have a personal trainer.....too expensive. I used her a few times, but I can't afford on-going training.

When Arch was a pup I enrolled him in a training class at our local high school. Ends up the woman only likes big dogs. We quit after two or three weeks...along with all the other little dogs.

We're getting a Petsmart this year. Supposed to open around June. I'm there. Archie is 4, Abbey is 3, and Tink....who knows about Tink... but I'm signing up for training!!! I might start with Abbey, she is crazy, she needs it the most. 

Arch is the best dog in the world and Tink is a lost cause. I am so right there. After Abbey, I'll sign Arch up and then I'll try Tink. 

We need training....that I know!


----------

